# Need Help



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you mean that your poodle has been mated, or that she is in season?


----------



## Leend (Jun 6, 2020)

She is mated


----------



## Leend (Jun 6, 2020)

fjm said:


> Do you mean that your poodle has been mated, or that she is in season?


Yes she is mated..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you have an experienced mentor that you can consult if this is your first litter? If not, I would talk to your vet.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We are not breeders on this forum, although there are a few. I suggest you check with your mentor or your vet.


----------



## Leend (Jun 6, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> We are not breeders on this forum, although there are a few. I suggest you check with your mentor or your vet.


Thank you❤


----------



## Leend (Jun 6, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> We are not breeders on this forum, although there are a few. I suggest you check with your mentor or your vet.





fjm said:


> Do you have an experienced mentor that you can consult if this is your first litter? If not, I would talk to your vet.


Thank you so much im just being paranoid about what happen to my baby.. I will go to vet later❤


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Your concern is understandable. Please let us know what your vet tells you. Few of us have any breeding experience so if you would be so kind as to let us know, we will learn something.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always feel it is better to be safe than sorry, and the vet's fee is more than worth it for safety and peace of mind. Do let us know the outcome, and how your poodle is progressing.


----------

